

Show HN: SweatTrack, an iOS app to easily track your work outs. - AnandKumar
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sweattrack/id536051158?ls=1&mt=8
My first app, it was published 3 days back. Please give it a try, it is different. It provides you and easy way to track your work outs. You get to decide what you want, have templates to match your routines, set default values, etc.
======
rickhutcheson
TBH, I haven't used other workout apps. From first glance, I like the
configurability, but it's a bit tedious to enter workout templates. For
example, needing to hit "return" after each entry is a pain. Otherwise, I'll
be using it and rating it soon! :)

~~~
AnandKumar
Absolutely. Point taken Rick. It is certainly something I am lookung to change
in a future update. But really what I am trying to highlight is the
simplicity, configurability and how you can have default values for work outs
in a template. That way your typing would be minimal.

------
brackin
The competition is too good in this case. RunKeeper actually tracks my runs,
GymPact pays me, Fitbit uses Hardware and Fitocracy is highly incentivised by
social.

Not sure where this fits in.

~~~
AnandKumar
I quickly checked the apps suggested by you, all of them are different. Each
of them tie up the user in some way. RunKeper has probably got pre set
activity types and it has only the outdoor work outs. Also requires GPS.
Gympact is more of a stake and earn money app than something to track your
work outs. Fitbit has also got pre set activity types. Was unable to check
fitocracy but even that appears to be like these.

SweatTrack is an app just intended to make logging of your work outs as easy
as possible. It is just intended to be a replacement for excel spreadsheets
and (of course I am biased) can be darn quite convenient. Everything is at the
hand of users. Add work outs, edit them, have templates, do whatever you want.
You can even have default values set for different routines. You can have a
quick look here and even try the app.
<http://visceralcoder.wordpress.com/category/sweattrack/>

Honestly, I have hardly seen any fitness app which give the control to user
entirely. Of course such apps must be there but they are currently totally
eclipsed by the heavy apps such as the ones mentioned by you.

~~~
brackin
Runkeeper doesn't require GPS you can manually enter thousands of workouts.
Anyway, good luck to you. I guess it's up to the users to download it and
prove your theorem!

~~~
AnandKumar
In Runkeeper, you have to select one of the provided activity types or select
Other. You probably cannot create a new activity type. Anyway, sincre thanks
for your wishes.

